# 97 jetta bulb size?



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

The thing only has one bulb.... is it 9005 or 9006 or h4? Stock gl from america


----------



## J-Steez (May 24, 2002)

*Re: 97 jetta bulb size? (fluxburn)*

9004


----------



## fluxburn (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: 97 jetta bulb size? (JonnyBoy-17)*

u sure man


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: 97 jetta bulb size? (fluxburn)*

I'll second that notion.
MKIII = 9004
unless with dual lights (VR6 GTI, Highline Cabrio, etc.. ) 9006 low beam, 9005 high beam.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: 97 jetta bulb size? ('99jettatdi)*

H4=European Lights.


----------

